# What is the best organic soil mix for the best price?



## joker448 (Jan 30, 2008)

I need to know what the best organic soil mix is for an indoor plant for a cheap price. Im going to start a seed and need to know if anyone has a favorite mix that they can share with me........ 

ps: please reply


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2008)

fox farm hands down, maybe not the cheapest, but it is the best. you could try mixing up your mix. tons of posts on this


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 30, 2008)

FF costs an arm and a leg and is not the best bang for your buck... Lets think about this, we are looking to buy some dirt.  Okay?  Cannabis roots need to "air out" in between waterings so we like to use perlite and vermiculite to help aerate the soil.  A little bit of Lime will keep the soil's pH from rising above 6.5 and you are golden.  

I like to use a mix called promix.  I can get it for $10 a bag and creates a great base... There are a few different soil make-ups in the organic section so I recommend you looking into that too.


----------



## snuggles (Jan 30, 2008)

I know you said soil, but is coco out of the question? You can get a brick that expands to 15-20 gallons for about 10 USD and then you can add the guanos and or other organics at your liesure. Coco is nice cuase there is nothing it in, it likes low pH and if you add some perlite it's an airy mix for sure. Also the water retention is great and it still gets O2 to the roots. Another nice thing about Coco is you can make a couple mixes depending on the age of the plant. i.e. just coco and perlite for babies and seeds, then when they are grown up and need a transplant you can add guanos and other organics as you need them. It also flushes nicely.

If you must go soil I like Promix and FF, FF is a bit much but they sell something called light warrior, made for cuttings and seeds. Whatever you decide on just remeber most seeds like no food when they germ. Another reason I like Coco and FF Light Warrior.


----------



## Hick (Jan 30, 2008)

FF is a bit pricey, but offers a GREAT off the shelf product.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 30, 2008)

I recommend the premier's ProMix HP as well... I used to use Sunshine Mix (#4), but found the ProMix to be superior... but that's just my opinion


----------



## Mutt (Jan 30, 2008)

In Screwdrivers thread about reusing soil...was mentioned that FF took out some ingrediants outa there soil. Might wanna have a look see on that prior to buying it.


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 31, 2008)

Man....I'm such a stoner.  I let the bag of FFOF walk out the back door yesterday. I cant read it anymore. :cry:  I kept some in a bucket to add a little into my mix.  I thought it was expensive but, thinking about it now, it was a big bag and there was alot in there.  I couldn't find just a small bag at the grow shop. Probably cost less then one buck for the amount that my flowering container can hold and then would be reused for a very long time. That's cheap to me.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 31, 2008)

i say best is to make your own soil.......

 but i like fox Farm  ocean forest......


----------

